# Stolen Yeti



## Majek_20V (Jan 29, 2009)

Well last night some A-hole stole my 72 quart Yeti out of my boat. We where in Lamar which is right outside of Rockport... The chest had a Majek and sharkathon stickers on the front and smaller sharkathon stickers on each handle. I'm sure the A-hole will removel the stickers but if someone comes across a yeti for sale that may resemble this one please let me know. Thanks


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Dude, that sucks and so sorry.. This is the ONLY reason I have not purchased a Yeti/Engel/K2 cooler over a lower dollar like a coleman or Igloo - people will steal it in a heartbeat!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Dude, that sucks and so sorry.. This is the ONLY reason I have not purchased a Yeti/Engel/K2 cooler over a lower dollar like a coleman or Igloo - people will steal it in a heartbeat!


 same here!!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm getting the wholesale prices on yeti's soon If you want to replace it. TO the OP only.. I cant order a ton of these at wholesale


----------



## Hookem1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Same thing happened to me memorial weekend in port Aransas. Both of my yetis off of my boat in my driveway. They were both locked down on cables as well. Police said it is happening all the time now since they are so popular. **** crack heads out of corpus is what the cops said.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Buddy almost had two of his yetis stolen from his boat at the API tournament here in Corpus over the weekend. Someone saw the thief and he was confronted by the owner. He already had one loaded in his truck and was getting the other. Also saw on cc Craigslist someone posted that they had their yetis stolen from their boat on padre. Some crazy stuff!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

It should be like stealin' horses or cattle....Get A Rope!!!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

TOM WEBER said:


> It should be like stealin' horses or cattle....Get A Rope!!!


Good idea Tom, someone on the TTMB was talking about branding their Yeti the other day. Sounds like branding and hanging might be a wave of the future. LOL

Too bad about your Yeti, too many thieves running loose nowadays.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Dude, that sucks and so sorry.. This is the ONLY reason I have not purchased a Yeti/Engel/K2 cooler over a lower dollar like a coleman or Igloo - people will steal it in a heartbeat!


 x2!................


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Hate to hear that. If you get another Yeti, you may want to consider getting a cable lock to prevent someone from trying to grab and run. Hope you find this one but you know it's not likely. Sorry.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Dude, that sucks and so sorry.. This is the ONLY reason I have not purchased a Yeti/Engel/K2 cooler over a lower dollar like a coleman or Igloo - people will steal it in a heartbeat!


X3



Hookem1 said:


> Same thing happened to me memorial weekend in port Aransas. Both of my yetis off of my boat in my driveway. *They were both locked down on cables as well.* Police said it is happening all the time now since they are so popular. **** crack heads out of corpus is what the cops said.





4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Hate to hear that. If you get another Yeti, *you may want to consider getting a cable lock to prevent someone from trying to grab and run*. Hope you find this one but you know it's not likely. Sorry.


didn't prevent Hookem's from being stolen in his post above...


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

Had mine stolen (only a 25qt, but still expensive) out of my truck at the API tourney in Padre 2 years ago. Still ****** about that. Even worse, I had about 15 tall boy Coors iced down in it. Honestly more upset about the beer, but the cooler sucks too.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Dude, that sucks and so sorry.. This is the ONLY reason I have not purchased a Yeti/Engel/K2 cooler over a lower dollar like a coleman or Igloo - people will steal it in a heartbeat!


X2

I'd remove those everytime I'm not at home. Thieves suck


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw these at the Mcallen show this weekend and thought of all the theft stories I have been hearing about. Maybe this will give other fisherman a way to keep their yeti's safe. Lock mounts like these could easily be added to your new or existing aluminum work by any marine aluminum fab shop.

I hope the boat owner who caught the thief called the cops and had him arrested. If not, post his license plate and someone will tell us who he is.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Any good thief carries a set of bolt cutters so not much help with that modification. It might keep a "maybe" thief from becoming a true one but that's about all.

If it is on a boat or in a truck and they want it they will get it. Might be a neat idea to put a live 5' rattler in one and leave it in the back of your truck, unlocked, out in front of the FTU parking lot some day.


----------



## Texas Javelina (Dec 23, 2009)

Its unfortunately that you have to worry about things like that these days. I rule on the side of caution and take everything out of my boat every evening including life jackets and hope every morning when I get to my boat that my prop or something else isn't missing. Its a pain in the a** but I just don't trust leaving my equipment in the open these days....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Imagine how much ice you could have bought for the price of that one.


----------



## Majek_20V (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, guys for all the comments. I just want to put is out there as a reminder to take everything out of your boat, even if it is backed into you driveway. LOL.. Also it was a 75 quart yeti not 72 like my original post stated.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Right...*



Long Pole said:


> Imagine how much ice you could have bought for the price of that one.


Always some SA posting hate for anything nice because they can't afford one. Rather than aspire to something better they try to tear down what is good in life. Sounds like an Obama supporter.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Always some SA posting hate for anything nice because they can't afford one. Rather than aspire to something better they try to tear down what is good in life. Sounds like an Obama supporter.


Does it hurt your feelings to know that not everyone thinks that their self worth comes from the type of ice chest they own or how many internet friends they have? :frown:

I bet your life is awesome!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The lock idea is a good one, just need a lock more like one of these where they could not get to the shank easily and cut.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

I feel your pain. Had my 120qt Yeti stolen from my dads house in Refugio a couple weeks ago. Tried to steal an igloo out of my boat also. Boat was backed in garage and my truck was hooked up to it


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Imagine how much ice you could have bought for the price of that one.


Hard to get ice 70 miles offshore.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> Hard to get ice 70 miles offshore.


Well said..especially after 48 hrs out.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I've actually had excellent luck with mine. I left it cable tied in place on my boat both in the slip and on the trailer in the Jims Pier parking lot for about 5 nights. Including the 4th of July weekend. However, after reading this thread I'm going to reconsider my security plan. How much fun would it be to catch some little motherf'er red handed in the act though!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Good idea, but, with a hacksaw where the red line is and about 15 seconds your cooler would be history. We can come up with a 100 different ways to lock down our stuff, but thieves will come up with 101 ways to steal it, unfortunately.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

The suggestions about locks and such aren't meant to say this will make an item theft proof. Anything you can do to slow a thief down a little "may" help keep it from being stolen.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Hard to get ice 70 miles offshore.





Trkins33 said:


> Well said..especially after 48 hrs out.


especially in a majek 20v 

it just sucks that thieves exist... I really would vote yes on a cut an arm off each theft incident with only 1 warning theft (everyone deserves one chance to change in life).. my luck it would be a warning theft for a yeti I bought. When you run out of arms, we go to legs.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I can tolerate alot of things but a thief isn't one. Absolute scum. It sucks, but I still unload everything but the life jackets and anchor every evening, especially If boat is on the water. 

Locks will slow them down and hopefully move them along, but if they want it, it's gone. 

Sorry this happened.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

wellconnected said:


> Buddy almost had two of his yetis stolen from his boat at the API tournament here in Corpus over the weekend. Someone saw the thief and he was confronted by the owner. He already had one loaded in his truck and was getting the other. Also saw on cc Craigslist someone posted that they had their yetis stolen from their boat on padre. Some crazy stuff!


that's a shame, probably pretty easy to do at the API considering how many door prizes they were giving away. was a great turnout. glad they caught the guy


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

we branded out Yeti's.. not going to prevent stealing, but at least you can identify pretty quick. Got my pops a brand for a b-day gift a couple years ago.. now everything he owns (and some of my stuff too!!) has a "Big Al" brand on it....


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

FYI.....thought I'd revive this thread. Had a 125qt stolen from the front of our boat in Rockport Friday morning between midnight and 4:30. I was using the Yeti cable lock which had been cut and left on the ground. Just glad I hadn't loaded the 75qt as well. Cooler had a custom white pleated cushion on the lid if anyone sees one floating around on Craiglist or the pawn shop. As mentioned, I wouldn't suggest relying on the cable lock.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Bummer!

I have had 2 Igloos stolen over the years. Thats the good part about an Igloo - disposable.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> FYI.....thought I'd revive this thread. Had a 125qt stolen from the front of our boat in Rockport Friday morning between midnight and 4:30. I was using the Yeti cable lock which had been cut and left on the ground. Just glad I hadn't loaded the 75qt as well. Cooler had a custom white pleated cushion on the lid if anyone sees one floating around on Craiglist or the pawn shop. As mentioned, I wouldn't suggest relying on the cable lock.


Where at in Rockport?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Solidifies my opinion that while I like Yeti's, I will never own one because even the so-called security cable is all but useless when it comes to securing the cooler. Putting it inside your truck all but guarantees a broken window in addition to the stolen cooler. 

Think I'll stick with the Igloo and Coleman line of coolers below $150. Not a big market stealing a cooler that everyone else has!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

craftkr said:


> Where at in Rockport?


900blk of S. Austin (South RP). There's been other events in the neighborhood lately with a truck and boat and other coolers. It's amazing how many kids are roaming the neighborhood in the middle of the night.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> 900blk of S. Austin (South RP). There's been other events in the neighborhood lately with a truck and boat and other coolers. It's amazing how many kids are roaming the neighborhood in the middle of the night.


That sucks. Sorry to hear. The sad thing about Rockport is it a beautiful town on the surface and main road thru town but off the beaten path there is alot of drugs and ****ty people and crack heads. Makes me happy I live on the edge of town on the bay with retired neighbors that have the great life of sitting outside with a cold beer most of the time and know everything that goes on in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my buddy left a small cheap cooler full of diet coke and dos XX over night in his truck bed at a house in key allegro. next morning we woke up and the ice chest was in the grass with the diet cokes everywhere, and no dos XX to report! sounds like they just roam around looking for beer and fancy icechest at night. 

i've got some coors light that has been hanging out in the garage for a few months now. when i feel like it, i dump some ice on them to get the flavors going and then they marinate again in 100 degree water... for a couple more weeks. gonna have some fun next time we go down.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

That is when when I had my buddies yeti when we went to the hotel room at night so did the yeti 


Daryl


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff SATX said:


> sounds like they just roam around looking for beer and fancy icechest at night.


^^^ I grew up in rockport and know people that used to do this, 99% of the times this happens its the local underaged highschoolers looking for beer. Sad but true


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys,
I love Rockport, but while building our house down there 6 yeras ago, we had 2 ice chest , 6 rod and reels , misc household items stolen from the truck. 

In the past 2 years I have had mutiple igloos stolen for the beer. I have had 2 more reels stolen from the boat during the day. in the past year i have had a Yeti stolen, 3 weeks ago they stole my truck and boat ( $15,000.00 in damages), a month ago a 170 quart igloo with beer and ice. Just two weeks they stole a Yeti at 5:15 in the morning, I had just loaded in the boat, while I went upstairs to get my rods.

I beleive it is time to ask the city to step up. I beleive the police officers are truly concerned. I think that city council is not. If we, as tourist/ weekenders/ homeowners keep this thread going, while making all aware of the incidents and complaints, then maybe the city will aid their officers. Maybe we need to enlighten the local Real Estate businesses to the fact that they are losing rental and home buying dollars by not addressing this issue more.

Keep this thread going, thanks 

baynick


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

tamucc04 said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear. The sad thing about Rockport is it a beautiful town on the surface and main road thru town but off the beaten path there is alot of drugs and ****ty people and crack heads. Makes me happy I live on the edge of town on the bay with retired neighbors that have the great life of sitting outside with a cold beer most of the time and know everything that goes on in the neighborhood.


Sounds like where I'm at. Still some questionable people around.


----------



## pate (Jul 8, 2011)

Sometime between Sunday night and yesterday someone got into my 23' Cat and stole both my 75 quart yeti's. This was also in Lamar. The Sheriff said he had other reports of Yeti's being stole in the area. I assume you were one of them.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like its time for a sting op in Lamar! Last suspicious vehicle creeping down our road in the middle of night was met with my neighbours .40, he said he'd never seen a truck throw it in reverse and go back from where they came that fast before. This was several months back and knock on wood neither us or none of our neighbours have been hit in several years. I remember a rash of thefts about 6 or 7 years ago that got so bad that the sheriffs dept put up signs telling you not leave anything out and they stepped up patrols and I never heard if they caught someone or they scared them to another area but the stealing stopped. Someone needs to forward a link of this thread to County Judge Mills, I will do so later tonight when I get home as well. 


Mike


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

some bicycle cops that cruise the neighborhoods should be great. there is a off-duty guard at the allegro north condos because of all the thefts at the place, but i think he leaves at midnight or something. i used to be able to leave pretty much everything in my boat when i went down there but now i leave nothing, everything is kept in ziplocks and waterproof bags, thrown in the ice chest and drag them inside!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Note to self: Don't leave anything of value in boat over night...


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Rockport-Fulton area is notorious for theft. Too many stories from friends that have had their stuff jacked! I too had a Coleman 48 Qt stolen from the Key Allegro area overnight. Also almost had a group of punks raid my boat while eating at the Whataburger until we stood up and went to the door - they veered off and we were lucky.

As much as the Rockport police patrol the streets you would think the BS crime would would be non-existent. Sucks because it is a cool area, it is just not like the old days anymore.

Misery loves company.


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

Was in Rockport two weeks ago and had $1,000 worth of tools and stuff stolen from my tool box while I was eating. From reading all the info on here I knew to be careful but it was still daylight and I was on the main road. Less than 30 minutes inside. Reported it and police were great but I know there is next to nothing they can do about crimes like this. I simply am not going back to Rockport. I know that is the childish solution. Maybe Rockport needs it's on "bait car".


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Lots of meth heads down there these days. Those guys got a habit to feed. It is unfortunate to say the least. 
I grew up going to Lamar area almost every weekend when I was a kid. I always considered it one of those places you could leave just about anything out, we rarely locked the doors, etc...now, I make sure things are put away. We installed a safe at our place to put our better rods and reels in while we are back in SA. Sucks, but its a fact of life I guess.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

This is sad to hear, I never knew it was that bad. We are accustomed to leaving our rods outside after washing them down, shotguns, everything, and have never once had an issue (Key Allegro). Never took anything out of the boat ever. I dont know if it is just luck or it has gotten that much worse lately. I've always stripped the boat everywhere else I stay, just never thought about it down there. Sad and you would think with the $$$ down there someone would step up and get this corrected.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

fattyflattie said:


> This is sad to hear, I never knew it was that bad. We are accustomed to leaving our rods outside after washing them down, shotguns, everything, and have never once had an issue (Key Allegro). Never took anything out of the boat ever. I dont know if it is just luck or it has gotten that much worse lately. I've always stripped the boat everywhere else I stay, just never thought about it down there. Sad and you would think with the $$$ down there someone would step up and get this corrected.


they quickly figured out that the people in key allegro were living with a false sense of security. i leave nothing outside anymore.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Last year I took my fiance and kids on a 4 day fishing trip in rockport. Dragged our 48 ft toy hauler down there and was in a RV park right on the water. First night there had all of our fishing tackle stolen, including 12 rods/reels total, any my kick *** $3000 mountain bike. Filed a police report the next morning but they were pretty honest about it and said there wasn't much hope. We ran down to the tackle shop and purchased a few replacements so it didn't totally ruin the trip. The next night I heard the "warning beep" on my jeep alarm beeping. I was out of the trailer with Mr .45 in hand in about 3 seconds to discover a fat cat had made himself a home in the driver's seat. 

It is unfortunate that Rockport has really gotten out of control for fishermen. I haven't been back since this incident.


----------

